# PA-9YR M-Duke-This is just so sad!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

----- Forwarded Message ----
From: Sue Senn <[email protected]>
Sent: Tue, December 1, 2009 6:11:41 AM
Subject: PENNSYLVANIA - URGENT! Duke, 9 year old male German Shepherd, needs new home ASAP!

Please cross-post!

Contact is [email protected]

Transport is available, so distance is not a problem.
Don't hesitate to ask me ([email protected]) if you need help getting Duke to you!

Thank you for your help and kindness!

SUSAN SENN
Sniffles and Friends Professional Pet Sitting and Dog Walking Service

VOTED BEST PET SERVICE IN PHILADELPHIA FOR THREE YEARS IN A ROW - 2007, 2008, 2009 - ON FOX 29 TV'S HOT LIST!

Cell 215-715-2028
Office 215-203-0117
Visit us on-line: http://www.snifflesandfriends.com/

Sniffles and Friends is now on FACEBOOK! Become a fan and join in the fun!




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----- Original Message ----- 



. 



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Sent: Sun, Nov 22, 2009 5:08 pm
Subject: Another dog that needs help


Hi Nicole, I got an e-mail from a woman who has to move and can not find a place that will not let her have her dog, below is her e-mail to me. I will attach his picture too, do know if you can help or not.

Duke is a German Shepherd who will be 9 years old in December. We adopted him from the animal shelter when he was 5 months old. He is lovable and a big baby who loves to have his back scratched, and loves affection. He loves to play with other dogs but has a right hip problem he fell down the basement steps when he was 2 the steps had no carpeting, so he is afraid of going down inside steps with no carpeting. Has no problem going down outside steps. If he is playing and turns his leg or hip a certain way he will cry. I give him an aspirin in cheese or lunch meat every 4 hrs as needed and he is back to normal in about 2 days. He loves to be outside winter and summer. Will sit outside for hrs at a time as long as he is sure you are inside. He has lost my husband and mother who he was close to and will now lose me so he will need a lot of love. I feed him Beneful Healthy Weight dry and either Beneful wet or Purina wet mixed in with dry. If I do not have wet food I put gravy over the dry. occasionally table food. When I leave the house I give him treats and leave music on so he knows I will be back. He is a barker no one can come near the house without him barking. Strangers cannot just walk in. I usually have to hold his collar until he sniffs them and I keep saying it's ok. I baby sit a 7 month old baby and he just goes up and snuffs her and he was fine. If I tell him no he does listen. He does not let anyone touch his food while he is eating or his treats and toys while he is playing with them. He is healthy no heart or worm problem or any medical problems. He is loyal and wants a lot of love. He also has a chip inserted and it registered with the American Kennel Club. If lost he can be tracked. He has 2 lumps on his lower sides one on each side the fat has confirmed thru x-rays and test that they are fat deposits and nothing more no threat what so ever to him. 
I just want to say I love Duke and it breaks my heart to have to give him up, I only want him to have a good and lovable home. Please do not put him to sleep.If you have any questions please call me


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

OMG, poor Duke.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

I really wish they would let people keep their dogs
Poor Duke.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I wonder if Blue Moon Meadows would be able to help Duke? I know Duke isn't exactly an orphan via death of his owner, but he is losing his mom, so maybe it would be worth a shot:

http://www.bluemoonmeadows.org/


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I sent an email telling them to contact MAGSR and GSR-SP for courtesy posts too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump...any news on him?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I haven't heard anything new......anyone else?


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

my friend offered to foster him MONTHS ago, but she was turned down becase she had 'a tile floor' her email is [email protected]


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

He needs to have that hip checked by a vet, too - living for years with an injured and painful hip, poor Duke. 
Sarah


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

PLEASE CROSSPOST FOR DUKE, ONLY HAS A FEW DAYS LEFT! 
Can anyone help foster this dear old gentleman?
See pic and story below!

Contact is [email protected] 


I would be honored to help transport him to anywhere (distance is not an issue) if we can find a place for him to go.

Thank you as always for your help and kindness.

Sue Senn
Sniffles adn friends
Philadelphia, PA


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

bump - was anyone able to help this poor guy?


----------

